# Condom question



## noobs (Nov 29, 2012)

When a man climaxes...is the fluid supposed to collect in the front of the condom only? I've seen it where it ends up at the tip (mostly?), but also all around the shaft (still in the condom though). Condom too small?


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

The semen is supposed to collect in the bottom tip, yes, if the condom fits properly. Personally, I've never worn one and my wifee is on birth control. I like to feel her and she likes to feel me and when I orgasm instead of latex, etc.


----------



## noobs (Nov 29, 2012)

yea...need to look into something besides latex...but just wanted to check for the time being. thing is, we don't like the idea of hormone based things...which rules out many options :/


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

The semen should collect in the tip of the condom, and not travel up around the shaft. If it does, there could be a chance of spillage on withdrawal.

Here's condom size chart:-

Condom Size Chart - Choosing a Condom


----------



## noobs (Nov 29, 2012)

Should it be any different if this was not with regard to intercourse (in this context, it was manual stimulation)? 

I know, probably weird, but we thought we would get used to using them before actually having intercourse with them. Better to find out now if we are using the wrong size...


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

The modern trend in some condoms is for oversizing the head to allow a little slippage to increase male enjoyment. This can certainly allow semen to get lower on the shaft. 

Proper condom use includes getting the hell out of dodge as soon as you're done.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Good for you!

Yes, the semen should be gathered and contained in the reservoir tip. The condom needs to be tight enough around the shaft, and needs to have enough room at the tip. It's possible you may be pulling it too far down. 

Once you have the condom fully seated, hold the bottom ring secure at the base of your penis. With the other hand, pull the tip upward to increase the space for collection. You may need to unwind the condom more, performing this procedure a few times. No more than 1/2 inch is needed to collect semen safely. If, after doing this, you run out of condom length, then the condom is too small. But, this is unlikely. A condom can be unrolled FAR beyond the average large size penis.


Next up, applying your man's condom with your mouth while he remains unaware you are applying a condom!


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> Next up, applying your man's condom with your mouth while he remains unaware you are applying a condom!


I'm not sure I want to learn how to do that...


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Aw comeon Cletus, it'll be fun!


----------



## Happyquest (Apr 21, 2009)

Anon Pink said:


> Next up, applying your man's condom with your mouth while he remains unaware you are applying a condom!


Is there a sign up sheet for this? I want to be sure to part of this class. LOL


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

There is no way the reservoir tip is voluminous enough to contain it all. It will go down the sides, but shouldn't have to go much past the glans, but then it depends on how much volume the man releases I guess.


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

The correct way of putting on a condom is to pinch the reservoir at the tip to allow it to expand when you ejaculate. Otherwise, air pressure from the unpinched tip can force the ejaculate back down the sides of the shaft.

Most guys just drop the condom on like a hat and unroll.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Chris Taylor said:


> The correct way of putting on a condom is to pinch the reservoir at the tip to allow it to expand when you ejaculate. Otherwise, air pressure from the unpinched tip can force the ejaculate back down the sides of the shaft.
> 
> *Most guys just drop the condom on like a hat and unroll*.


you know this how?


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Happyquest said:


> Is there a sign up sheet for this? I want to be sure to part of this class. LOL


In preparing to teach a course for sexual decision making and negotiation, there was an interesting comment made by another woman about applying a condom on your man without his knowledge. At the time I didn't think it could be done. None of us facilitators could claim first hand knowledge so... I volunteered to give it a try.

H had already had a vasectomy so I asked him to pick up a few condoms on the way home because I wanted to try something but couldn't tell him what... Otherwise he would be expecting it.

He enjoyed what he thought was a typical BJ a few days later until I jumped off the bed, threw my hands in the air and crowed "Taaa Dahhh!"

I'd like to thank the academy....


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Anon Pink said:


> In preparing to teach a course for sexual decision making and negotiation, there was an interesting comment made by another woman about applying a condom on your man without his knowledge. At the time I didn't think it could be done. None of us facilitators could claim first hand knowledge so... I volunteered to give it a try.
> 
> H had already had a vasectomy so I asked him to pick up a few condoms on the way home because I wanted to try something but couldn't tell him what... Otherwise he would be expecting it.
> 
> ...


what would be more scary is if it was possible for women to remove the condom during coitus and somehow get it back on without him noticing.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> In preparing to teach a course for sexual decision making and negotiation, there was an interesting comment made by another woman about applying a condom on your man without his knowledge. At the time I didn't think it could be done. None of us facilitators could claim first hand knowledge so... I volunteered to give it a try.
> 
> H had already had a vasectomy so I asked him to pick up a few condoms on the way home because I wanted to try something but couldn't tell him what... Otherwise he would be expecting it.
> 
> ...


I am almost tempted to throw the BS card on that one...A long term urinary tract, kidney srone, BPH problem necesitated us using condoms a short time ago....I could ALWAYS tell the difference...

As far as fit, I NEVER had to unroll one all the way, but as far as thickenss, I am a Jethro Tull......And always got leakage down the sides....


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

It's quite possible if you're not expecting it, not looking for it to happen. The touch of hands unrolling a condom can easily be confused with simply using hands during a BJ. You keep it between teeth and cheek, then place it behind your front teeth as if you're about to blow. Bubble with chewing gun. Thats how you get the thing in place to begin with. Then use your hands like normal but hide the unrolling by drawing attention away from what the hands are doing. It has to be done rather slowly so it seems just like a regular BJ. the tricky part is not biting down on the condom while its all rolled up in the mouth.

I wish I could convince a few TAM wive's to give it a try and report back without their husbands finding out. The men can't ask their wives to do it cause obviously you'll be expecting it to happen and be too aware of looking for it.

Ohhhhhhh I know who to ask!!!


----------



## King Ding Dong (Feb 23, 2013)

Sorry Anon I have a hard time buying it. I would start wondering very quickly why this BJ really sucked. I see her head moving why don't I feel anything ?


----------



## jaharthur (May 25, 2012)

I've got a bridge in Manhattan to sell you . . . .


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

King Ding Dong said:


> Sorry Anon I have a hard time buying it. I would start wondering very quickly why this BJ really sucked. I see her head moving why don't I feel anything ?


That is funny. 

But that's okay if you don't believe me. I'm working on getting a disinterested TAM wife to try it.


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

Lon said:


> you know this how?


Because that's how I roll (or unroll).


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Why would you want to do that?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

noobs said:


> When a man climaxes...is the fluid supposed to collect in the front of the condom only? I've seen it where it ends up at the tip (mostly?), but also all around the shaft (still in the condom though). Condom too small?


Being mid-50s and using condoms for less mess (which = more willing partner because she doesn't enjoy cleaning up at night), the birth control aspect of condoms is irrelevant, so I can choose to leave nothing at the end or the recommended amount, whatever. There is no question that leaving nothing at the end results in a lot of fluid moving up the sides of the condom, enough so that, if I were concerned about pregnancy, I'd be a bit worried about it spilling over the top. Definitely a big difference in that regard when you leave some room at the tip. Curiously, it feels a bit better when you leave no room at the tip. Can't really explain this, but the back pressure provides feedback you don't otherwise get. TMI, I'm sure.

If the object is to not become pregnant (which will generally be the case for someone using condoms), definitely leave some room at the tip. One last thing- higher-quality thinner condoms display a lot more of this phenomenon than conventional (cheap) ones. For us, no biggie, when I discovered the 004 model, there's no going back to anything else. But for someone ultra concerned about pregnancy, this is one area where thicker might be better.


----------



## NancyfromLA (Feb 10, 2013)

Yes, like others have said, the semen is supposed to deposit in the reservoir pocket at the head of the penis. However, how much room you need to leave at the tip of his penis should be influenced by the condom's size through his penis size (length/girth) and his ejaculation volume.

From personal experience and stories from other friends, the more well-endowed men (220mm+) usually have the hardest time with getting the right condom size and reservoir pocket created. My husband has told me that during his condom wearing days, for a given product brand, one condom size would be too tight to create sufficient space for a semen reservoir and a size a little bigger was just spacious enough to let the semen seap through the sides of the shaft. If that's a similar issue with your situation, you should just try a number of brands and sizes to see which gives the best wear and tip space.


----------



## themagicalbeing2013 (Mar 19, 2013)

lol.. some of these threads are so funny... look for some videos online... I am sure they have tutorials for each size...


----------



## Gseries (Jan 6, 2013)

Cosmos said:


> The semen should collect in the tip of the condom, and not travel up around the shaft. If it does, there could be a chance of spillage on withdrawal.
> 
> Here's condom size chart:-
> 
> Condom Size Chart - Choosing a Condom


holy crap there's a condom size chart? Why dont they actually teach something practical in school instead of things everybody knows already. Thank goodness we have the internet to teach our kids about reproduction health....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

